# .120/10 gauge spoke source



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 6, 2022)

I have posted in the wanted but thought I would give it a try here. I'm looking for 72 spokes and nipples to build a set of wheels. I'm using 26 inch S-2 hoops and I have a red band cycle truck rear and a high flanged front. My  S-7 HD with red band used 10 1/4 spokes but I'm thinking 10 5/8 would be what I'm looking for. Any help locating these spokes would be greatly  appreciated.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 8, 2022)

All set I found them. Thank you @oldwhizzer


----------

